# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Chipset dành cho Server

## vgreen23

*Chipset dành cho Server* : 

*Chipset 3*** / Chạy 1 CPU Socket 775 và là dòng Chipset Server cấp thấp 
Support Quad-Core Intel® Xeon® processor 3000Δ series và Dual-Core Intel® Xeon® processor 3000Δ series*
Intel® 3000 Chipset 1066/800/533 MHz
Intel® 3010 Chipset 1066/800/533 MHz
Intel® 3200 Chipset 1333/1066/800 MHz
Intel® 3210 Chipset 1333/1066/800 MHz ( Chipset server xịn nhất của seria 3*** )
*Chipset 5*** / Chạy tối đa 2 CPU Soket 771 và là dòng Chipset Server cao cấp
Hỗ trợ chạy các dòng Quad-Core Intel® Xeon® processor 5000 series và Dual-core Intel Xeon processors 5000Δ series*
Intel® 5000P Chipset 1066/1333 MHz
Intel® 5000V Chipset 1066/1333 MHz
Intel® 5100 Memory Controller Hub Chipset 1066/1333 MHz
*Ngoài ra , Chipset 5*** còn có thêm các dòng chipset dành cho Server và Workstation* 
Intel® 5000X Chipset 1066/1333 MHz
Intel® 5400 Chipset 1600/1333 MHz
*Chipset 73xx / Chạy tối đa 4 CPU Soket 604 và là dòng Chipset Server rất là cao cấp 
Hỗ trợ các dòng Quad-Core Intel® Xeon® processors 7300Δ series* 
Intel® 7300 Chipset 1066/MHz
*Chipset 72xx / chạy được có 1 CPU soket 478 và là dòng chipset server bèo như cá kèo 
Hỗ trợ các dòng Intel Pentium 4 processor ; Intel Pentium 4 processor supporting Hyper-Threading Technology† ; Intel Pentium D processor.*
Intel® E7210 Chipset 800/533 MHz
Intel® E7221 Chipset 800/533 MHz
Intel® E7230 Chipset 1066/800/533 MHz
*Chipset 75xx / chay được tối đa 2 CPU và là dòng Chipset Server cổ đại sử dụng Socket 603 và Socket 604
hỗ trợ các dòng Intel Xeon processor with 512K L2 cache ; 64-bit Intel Xeon processor with 2MB L2 cache Intel Xeon processor with 800 MHz system bus, 1MB L2 cache.*
Intel® E7500 Chipset 400 MHz ( Socket 603 )
Intel® E7501 Chipset 400/533 MHz ( Socket 604 )
Intel® E7520 and E7320 Chipset 800 MHz ( Socket 604 )
*Chipset 85xx / Chạy tối đa 4 con CPU 
Hỗ trợ các dòng 64-bit Intel® Xeon® processor MP; Dual-Core Intel® Xeon® processor 7000Δ sequence*_
_Intel® E8500 Chipset 667 MHz
Intel® E8501 Chipset 800 MHz
*Chipset 88xx / Chạy tối đa 4 con CPU 
Hỗ trợ các dòng Intel® Itanium® processor ; Intel Itanium processor*

Intel® E8870 Chipset 400 MHz
Intel® E8870 Chipset featuring the E8870SP component 400 MHz

----------

